# Milk Test Help!!!



## riven (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have a mare at 332 days and I have been testing her milk for quite a few days now and I'm confused!!

Her calcium has consistantly tested between 100 and 250 since I started, but her pH,(which I have tested since Friday as didn't have strips until then to do pH) started at between 7.2 and 6.8, and has now sat at 6.2 since yesterday and is a clear 6.2 this morning with no sign of a foal, but calcium hasn't risen any!!

I have been doing the 6ml of distilled water to 1ml of milk, is this appropriate for all brands of test strip? I just bought pool test strips that do 6 ways.

Can't understand why pH is so low but calcium hasn't gone up, I thought by the time they were 6.2 foaling was imminent?

I will attach a pic of the pH sitting at around 6.8 and then now it's dropped to 6.2 so you can see the difference. Pic two was from a test taken just this morning... you can see how light the pH.

The mare has a full udder, which isn't going down after exercise, and occasional wax, just isn't showing signs of imminent foaling and had a very peaceful night!...

I had read that the ph is very accurate at predicting foaling when it drops that low, any help/advice gratefully received






Liz


----------



## Windhaven (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes the PH that low means birth is very close. Never had it fail me yet.

My guess is your mares calcium will rise right at time of birth. I predict you are going to have a foal in less than 24 hrs. But more likely in 12 hrs or less.

I would watch her closely. Let her out for a little exercise but only when you can keep an eye on her. I think exercise helps move things along.

I have two that are very close also.

Good luck and can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## riven (Mar 31, 2013)

Thankyou!

Yes she has been out all day but is just grazing and showing NO signs of foaling yet whatsoever. Does it matter what brand of pool test strips you use, is it still the 1:6 ratio? Trying to work out if I could be getting an inaccurate reading somehow. I am very diligent about not contaminating the sample, rinsing with distilled water etc etc but she has been at 6.2 since last evening with no change yet....

Fingers crossed!! If anyone else has had them hold off with a pH that low I'd love to hear from you, as everything I've read echos the above two replies, foaling imminent when they get that low...




Please let it come soon... (that silver FILLY I'm talking about)!!

Liz


----------



## Barnmother (Mar 31, 2013)

Where are you getting your distilled water from? Could that be the source of your problem?


----------



## riven (Mar 31, 2013)

It's a bottle of water from a local garage for putting in irons and batteries etc!


----------



## riven (Mar 31, 2013)

Still no baby 24 hours after testing 6.2 pH... I am going to test again shortly!! Anyone else had the mare hold out at 6.2??


----------



## riven (Mar 31, 2013)

I have just tested, she is 6.2 pH still!! But the calcium has risen to a clearer 250 now... before it was a bit more of a greeny blue, now its more purpley








Surely she can't be too far away now???!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 2, 2013)

The mare, Dream, from Mystic Rock Minis has been at 6.4 for I think 5 days now. That's the only case I've seen it that long...


----------



## weerunner (Apr 2, 2013)

Baby tonight or tomorrow morning guaranteed!!


----------



## Bonny (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes my mare Dream is on day 5 testing 6.4 or lower, her calcium is close to 1000. has been for 5 days. Its Colostrum. I am STILL waiting!

And she is from Corserbury Welsh ( not mystic rock, thats my friends mares and site



 )


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2013)

Baby very soon, yippeeeeeeeeee. Sending porayers for a safe foaling


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

Come on baby, go for the light! The sunlight!!!!!


----------



## riven (Apr 3, 2013)

My mare has been testing 6.2 on pH and around 250 on calcium for 5 days as well.....


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Keep us posted. We're all here for you -- hoping she'll decide to show that special little one very soon!


Just like Dream did this morning! We're rooting for you and a perfect delivery!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

I am betting on a baby by tomorrow


----------



## amystours (Apr 3, 2013)

And my mare is the opposite...1000 ppm on calcium, but pH is still sky high...she's REFUSING to let it drop!


----------



## riven (Apr 4, 2013)

Silver colt foal born tonight!!! pH tested lower than 6.2 just before foaling (the lightest yellow it has ever been). Calcium remained at 250ppm. The main change was her milk turned white



Thanks for everyone's support!! This boy has legs that go on forever!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh wow, he is huge and what an amazing colour



Congratulations, I am so glad all went well


----------



## riven (Apr 4, 2013)

His dam is 31" and the sire 29"!!!! Yes he is sooo leggy. Thank you, I am relieved it has happened


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations!!! I can see what you mean by his legs going on forever, he is lovely


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 4, 2013)

He's so beautiful! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## amystours (Apr 4, 2013)

Beautiful!!!! Job well done!!!


----------



## JAX (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats Congrats on a healthy adorable colt with long long legs indeed!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh many congratulations!! He's gorgeous, and as for those legs ................... well, just amazing!!








Cant wait for some dried out pics!


----------

